
Software jobs, mentioned regarding skills shortages, see abysmal wage growth - lkrubner
https://www.epi.org/blog/why-is-real-wage-growth-anemic-its-not-because-of-a-skills-shortage/`
======
lkrubner
Excerpt:

" _Computer and mathematical science occupations, which require skills that
are often mentioned in conversations about skills shortages, do have a
relatively low unemployment rate, at 2.3 percent, but have seen abysmal wage
growth, at less than 1 percent over the last year. No widespread shortage
there._ "

~~~
mixmastamyk
Yes refusal to share profits is one issue. Also, the "skills shortage" is
partly due to companies absolute refusal to train on the job, combined with
the explosion of tech stacks and tools that no one person can keep on top of.
Even confining yourself to one niche is difficult these days as the niches
grow to encompass data, browsers, admin, and ops.

Many places sit on a job req for six months to find a unicorn, when they could
have hired a smart person off the bat and let them study for a month.

~~~
wskinner
I'm not sure which companies you have worked at, but at every one of my jobs,
at a mix of small-medium, medium-large, and really huge companies, learning on
the job has been absolutely expected.

~~~
mixmastamyk
Learning on the job, yes.

Getting hired without having used libX, or SQL statement Y, no. Even if it
would take 30 minutes to learn. If you don't know it right this second, you're
a moron or a fraud or both.

Of course the natural state of a developer is constant learning, and
forgetting, and checking, and remembering. So the trivia you know this second
is largely irrelevant compared to problem-solving ability.

~~~
actsasbuffoon
This is one of my biggest frustrations with this industry. Interviews often
feel like a perverse hazing ritual. Rather than seeing if you’re capable in
general, we hit you with obscure trivia and worthless brainteasers to see if
we can trip you up.

I’ve watched great, experienced candidates be rejected by a co-worker because
they couldn’t recall the arguments to some arcane function. The candidate had
decades of experience, had worked on awesome stuff, had a good personality,
and seemed super capable. It’s mindblowing that he was rejected because of
something so worthless.

My personal suspicion is that developers use this interview style as a way to
boost their own ego. They feel better about themselves because they get to
reject someone. This is purely anecdotal, but it’s usually the least capable
developers I’ve worked with who are most eager to reject candidates for
bullshit reasons.

I’m fortunate to be really good at this kind of brain teaser interview. It’s
helped me keep steady employment for a long time. That said, I don’t think
makes me a better developer than someone who isn’t good at whiteboard coding.
In production you can use Google, or an IDE, etc.

I just don’t see the point of this style of interview.

~~~
zzzcpan
The purpose of this kind of hazing ritual is to keep employees from changing
employers. And since there is a monopsony power in the labor market, as
article explains, those employers can keep this up for as long as they want,
because it benefits them.

------
lrem
The link seems dead.

~~~
jkingsbery
Yes, I get "We can't find the page you're looking for."

~~~
atomical
Remove %60 from the end.

------
akmarinov
So go for legal is what I'm seeing here.

